# Gentoo Hardened na XenServer 5.5

## jarlath

Witam,

      Niebawem planuję postawić Gentoo Hardened na XenServer w wersji 5.5 Udało mi się jakiś czas temu postawić "klasycznego" Gentoo na kilku wirtualkach i działają do dzisiaj. Czy któryś z szanownych forumowiczów ćwiczył już podobne scenariusze? Nie chodzi mi w użycie jakiegoś istniejącego szablonu - myślę raczej o klasycznej instalacji od stage3. Nie wiem, czy nie będzie problemu z xs tools oraz hardened-sources.

Pozdr.

----------

## no4b

Udało Ci się zainstalować xen-tools, które w XenCenter pokazują Ci informacje o wirtualce? Możesz podrzucić jakiś link pokazujący jak to zrobić?

----------

## Raku

 *no4b wrote:*   

> Udało Ci się zainstalować xen-tools, które w XenCenter pokazują Ci informacje o wirtualce? Możesz podrzucić jakiś link pokazujący jak to zrobić?

 

Pod Archem działa poprawnie. Wymagało drobnych poprawek w skryptach z pakietu (dodanie obsługi Archa).

http://aur.archlinux.org/packages.php?ID=28591 <- przeglądnij sobie mojego PKGBUILDa.

----------

## jarlath

Witam,

    Chwilowo dalej nie pójdę. Walcze z kernel panic po uruchomieniu eth0. W miarę rozwiązywania problemów - napiszę o wynikach.

Pozdrawiam

   Jarlath

----------

## lsdudi

raczej wątpie aby panic był winą sieciówki. na xenie 32 bit trzeba było właczyć PAE (na systemie gościa) mimo że miałem ustawione kilka set mega na pamięc dla niego.

----------

## jarlath

Witam,

   Jak się okazało panic był wynikiem błędu w sterowniku karty sieciowej - czyli kernel, niestety brak nowszego kernela dla Hardened (2.6.29) wymusił z czasowej rezygnacji z GentooHardened. Na standardowym gentoo-sources wszystko gra jak trzeba. Jedynie wciąż nie mogę rozwiązać problemów z brakiem "komunikacji" pomiędzy maszyną wirtualną a systemem. Próbowałem na kilka sposobów zainstalować xenserver-tools, niestety wciąż porażka.

----------

## SlashBeast

w overlayu hardened-dev byl hardened kernel 2.6.33-r1, wywalony z powodu rozkazu (sic!) glowy pojektu hardened, ale zawsze mozesz go revertowac sobie z gita - ja tak zrobilem.

----------

## luk4s

Podepnę się pod temat. Czy udało się wam na jądrze hardened bądź gentoo-sources uzyskać gigabitową sieciówkę?

W serwerze mam gigabitowe interfejsy, natomiast w systemie gościa emuluje mi tylko setkę.

Pozdrawiam.

=== EDIT ===

Sam se odpowiem.  :Wink: 

Otóż w systemie gościa przekompilowałem jądro zgodnie z tym co znalazłem na http://wiki.xensource.com/xenwiki/XenParavirtOps

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> # Get a current kernel. The latest kernel.org kernel is generally a good choice.
> 
> # Configure as normal; you can start with your current .config file
> ...

 

Dalej trzeba pozmieniać parę opcji w samym xenserwerze żeby uruchamiany system gościa odpalał się w trybie parawirtualizacji.

Wszystko ładnie opisane jest tu: http://forums.citrix.com/thread.jspa?threadID=151259&tstart=0

----------

